# x-bittorrent



## TigerMom (Feb 19, 2008)

I have been getting this tag on some of my email with attachments. Any ideas as to the cause and fix?


----------



## TigerMom (Feb 19, 2008)

Some email attachments I have received from trusted sources have this indicator "x-bittorrent (not found) when I try to open the attached file. Is the attached file looking for this (bittorrent) to open it? If so what is bittorrent?


----------



## TigerMom (Feb 19, 2008)

I receive this message in some of my email attachments. What is it?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi TigerMom,

Maybe this will help.

Bittorrent.

Note: Bittorrent is a Peer-to-Peer (P2P) technology often used for downloading music, movies, etc. illegally, but it does have its legal uses to distribute software patches inside closed networks. It requires users to cooperate by sharing folders from which the downloads are shared over the Internet.

-- Tom


----------



## TigerMom (Feb 19, 2008)

Tom,
Thank you. Still not sure why my "friends" are sending illegal files but I won't worry about it since I cannot fix it.
Tiger Mom


----------



## Brenz (Dec 8, 2003)

I have a friend who has this same problem... I sent them a wmv and they said that the file showed up in their email as a x-bittorrent (not found)... Everyone else I sent this same video to had no problems opening the video. 

They are using incredimail 

Any suggestions I could pass on to them?

Thanks..


----------



## TigerMom (Feb 19, 2008)

Maybe that is the problem. I did contact IM and they were of no help. Have been thinking about changing to Outlook but I dread reentering all my email addresses. Any suggestions?


----------



## Brenz (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey TigerMom... I can understand the frustration of reentering email addresses, it's a real pain in the you know what.... Though I found this link that might help you if you decide to switch to Outlook..

http://email.about.com/cs/incredimailtips/qt/et051504.htm

Cheers


----------



## ti2g2r (Apr 4, 2008)

Well Tigermom don't waste your time changing.... it will do the same in ie as it does in im... i tried it... 
Mine started doing this a couple days ago.. any thing coming in from people on my address list will not open attachments.... but all the spam works fine... (of course) i don't have a clue as to what happened... i did a system restore (backed up 5 days)


----------



## ti2g2r (Apr 4, 2008)

the system restore did nothing to resolve the issue... i am able to read the mail with attachments on my isp server but not on my puter...


----------



## 536con (Apr 9, 2008)

I have the same x-bittorrent problem with Incredimail.I am a Premium Member and have contacted there TS department many times in the past 2 months.Sorry to say they have not help at all with this Attactment problem.I have been all over the internet trying to find a Fix.I even bought a PC Tool's -Desktop Maestro for system registry IT did not fix it.My problem was cause when I deleted a music Program called ( Frostwire ).I will let you know if I come across ANYTHING USEFUL !
Walter


----------



## ti2g2r (Apr 4, 2008)

Well strange that you should mention Frostwire... i had recently downloaded and installed that... scanned it twice with avg (standard operating procedure for me). After the original post i did a deep scan with AVG FREE...and found 3 instances of Swizzer.... a trojan horse.. deleted that and poof the problem went away on new email.. the old stuff still wouldn't open but i am now getting all my mail ... and getting rid of frostwire cause it is a rip off of limewire anyway...
hope this helps..


----------



## 536con (Apr 9, 2008)

My problem with X-Bittorrent is I can't open any email attactments .If I make Windows mail my default email ,the attactment is still send to Incredimail.which say's X- Bittorrent (Not Found ) and I cant shut off Incredimail without deleting it :down:


----------



## wlmp (Jun 18, 2008)

TigerMom said:


> Tom,
> Thank you. Still not sure why my "friends" are sending illegal files but I won't worry about it since I cannot fix it.
> Tiger Mom


hi tigermom, has your problem been fixed cos i am having the same problems here . Kindly share . I have deleted my frostwire n limewire too. Thanks


----------



## maggiepen (Jul 20, 2008)

It seems that many many people are getting the same message on incoming attachments. I use Incredimail also.
I also have frostwire on my computer.

Did removing it solve the x birttorrent problem?
If not I guess it'll be a trip to the computer fixer to remove the virus, trojan, etc.

Let me know if u find any help.

Maggie in Ontario


----------

